

Show HN: Price Internet service for your business location - xyzzyb
http://broadband.com

======
xyzzyb
To clarify, we price a given address through three carrier APIs: Qwest, XO,
and Covad.

We hope to add more (Level 3, Verizon, etc) as we work out the kinks in
talking to their APIs.

I'd love to get any feedback on the site: design, functionality, etc.

~~~
cschmitt
I think this is really cool. Nice work and I really like the site design.
Clean and simple.

